# yet again.....



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have an application in (I feel like a pro at this now and know all the info by heart that needs to be written down on them), for a pup we saw on petfinder through a rescue in CT. I spoke to one of the rescue coordinators and I have a good feelINg about this one. The pup is totally adorable (actually there are TWO I am trying to decide between, very similar). They are 1/2 Golden, 1/2 yellow lab from a litter that was in a shelter with both Mom and Dad. The girls look alot like Goldens, light cream in color. I feel like this rescue will be working much quicker than others, but of course there is the vet check, reference check then home visit. The person was very easily accesible (unlike most rescues), phoned me back to let me know she got the application, then emailed me this morning to tell me she would try to hurry everything along. The pups wont get to CT until the end of october, and will be spayed before coming home. They have been in foster care and are well socialized. PLZ, ONCE AGAIN, KEEP FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME! THANKS :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

all paws crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!
Keep us posted!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are all keeping our fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping up!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

fingers crossed! Keep us updated!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope everything goes according to plan for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Please explain to me why rescue's are so impossible to deal with???? I am TOTALLY frustrated and worse...i am feeling disenchanted by the whole thing. I am trying to do the right thing...RESCUE. OK...so I am being picky about the type of dog i would like to rescue. Must I take any dog that comes along being I want to rescue? Why is it so difficult. First off, the idea that you see a dog on petfinder and that you can actually GET that dog has such a LOW possiblity. By the time you get the app filled (I have become a pro at this), then they door do not get back in touch right away. Even when they do...as stated in the above post by me, all of a sudden, the pups have mange. I say OK I will wait for them to get better, now its maybe they wont be sending them from where they are (down south), to here. Something is fishy and I feel like I am being lied to or at the very least, taken around in circles. I do not want an older dog. Some people do, I just orefer to get a young dog, under 1 preferrably under 6 months. They are out there... HECK it doesnt even need to be purebred, but I would like for it to look goldenish. Even the Golden rescue I have an app in mentioned they would have a hard time placing a younger dog with me since I live in nyc (a suburb mind you with 2 yards). I have been through the home visit and waiting for them, but honestly..I am not putting too much hope it that either. I have put in countless applications. I feel like "my dog" will never get here. FRUSTRATED, JADED and FEELING LIKE I WANT TO GO TO A BREEDER.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am interested in the problems you express. i have sent emails to two rescues (they do not give phone numbers) requesting an application (because they don't have them on their website) and have not heard from either one. Both dogs were on petfinder. It has been 6 days. Now I understand they are volunteer groups and may not always be available but it seems like I should be able to get some kind of response. Also we are willing to look at older dogs which all of the sites talk about being hard to place. I guess any dog is hard to place if no one answers the email! I do want to emphasize that neither of the groups we contacted are "golden retriever" rescues but the dogs we were interested in were goldens. Good luck with your search! Sorry to sound negative but we are frustrated too. Anyone who knows us can attest to the fact that we were great owners with our previous dog and we would love to share our home with a rescue and hopefully a puppy from our breeder in the spring.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine haven't all been Golden Retriever groups either. In fact I only applied to one GR group. I HAVE gotten through to some by phone and still I have a problem. It's not ONE particular problem,so far each avenue I have gone down I have come across another stumbling block for whatever crazy reason. First one there was a mix up at my vet with info, in the meantime the dog was already adopted to another family, another app submitted I had to go drive over 2 hours to wait in line to a first come first served basis at a "lumber yard", sort of a pet adoption fair. I was not up for that. Now this one, all sounded great then all of a sudden the pups have mange and may not be coming up north. Not to mention the numerous ones I submitted and haven't heard from yet, or get a computer generated response and I dont hear back. The list goes on and on. I'll throw in 2 rescues that charge an extraordinary fee (one was 550 for a mixed breed dog, 1,150 for a purebreed). It's really not as easy as...see a dog on petfinder, get a dog. It's close to impossible as I see it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I totally understand what the two of you are going through. I was there last year, and yes, I did have a certain criteria - med to large size dog, preferably golden, but anything that wasn't pitbull or chow - and under 4 years. It was very frustrating - especially knowing there are dogs out there that need homes.

We did find MacKenzie - and she was 12 weeks old taken from a home that did not get her the proper vet care she needed.

It will happen, don't give up. Does your vet know of any dogs that need to be rehomed?

Have you tried Sunshine Goldens in Conn?

Network - let everybody know you are looking - maybe your next dog might even show up on this board.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The petco's and petsmarts around here have rescues that come to the stores on weekends. Of course when we were looking, there was no body I was interested in - but since then - I have met some adorable dogs and puppies that i would have taken home in a heartbeat.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'll throw in 2 rescues that charge an extraordinary fee (one was 550 for a mixed breed dog, 1,150 for a purebreed).


This is shocking! I can't believe that rescues are charging this much. I can understand if a particular dog has had a lot of medical attention and potential adopters are informed that this price is being asked to pay for vet bills but othewise I'm gobsmacked. 1,500? Sounds like a money grab to me. Are these reputable rescues?

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that a wonderful doggie comes into your life soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

C's Mom, I don't know if it was a reputable rescue, once I saw 1,150, I stopped looking at the site. I find it to be insulting. I even think 550 is too much for a rescue, but not rediculous. We are trying to stay at the 450 max. Lets not forget to throw in the 1,150 dog did not have a spay or neuter with that, like most rescues do. I try not to go to the petco/petsmart events. I know myself and I don't want to get an "impulse dog". ALL PUPPIES are CUTE, so hard to pass up, so I would much rather see one online and put in a request for it. I'm tryin to be level headed about this.

Cubbysan, I already have done the home visit through Sunshine and waiting to hear back. I was very disillusioned with them also as they said they would have to find "the right fit for my area". Stating their dogs come from the south and are used to larger yards. Ummmm...this is a rescue no? I don't mean to sound harsh, but WE HAVE 2 YARDS. We do not have acerage....i understand. Most people that have "land" don't understand that dogs CAN and DO thrive with just a "yard". Ask Jax and Lucy! In any case, I am waiting to see what Sunshine offers me, but in the meantime I HAVE and will CONTINUE to look, as I feel if I put all my eggs in one basket, I will be disappointed in the end like the so many times I have already been. Sorry...I'm feeling jaded and I'm just tired of being let down so many times. I'm almost getting used to it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It really shouldn't be so hard, I'm sorry you are running into so much trouble with rescues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom-I am in shock with regards to the problems you are having trying to adopt through a Rescue Group.

The group I'm with has a policy that ALL inquiries-emails and phone calls be returned within a 24 hr. time frame. Our Adoption Application is available for download on our website or you can contact us by email or phone and we will either send you an app via email or mail one to you. 

Our Adoption Fee is $250- the dogs we have in Rescue are FULLY VETTED-which means they are current on ALL their shots, tested for HW, treated if necessary, any surgeries they may need are done at the expense of the Rescue, they are spayed/neutered, and micro chipped BEFORE being available for adoption. 
They are cleared medically before being available. 

Our adoption fee for Senior Dogs is $75........


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How frustrating!

The fees you are listing for an unaltered dog is not a reputable rescue. Good rescues do NOT adopt out unaltered adult dogs (and I prefer personally that they don't adopt out unaltered puppies). That's not rescuing, that's brokering. I would love to know what rescue that is and if you found them on PF because I would report them to PF in a heartbeat!

I get emails all day long (as does Carolinamom) about dogs in shelters who will die if they aren't adopted. If you want us to keep an eye out for a pup for you, we will be more than happy to do so!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Every rescue has been through Petfinder with the exception of Sunshine of course. The cheapest fee I have come across is 300. Most are closer to 450. I dont mind paying the 450 as long as the dog is already fixed. When adopting a very young pup, they may not be fixed yet. I am not looking for an adult. Every day or so I have another lead that turns sour for one reason or another, or I just don't hear back from the rescue. I have another lead today, but at this point I don't hold too much hope in any of them. I doubt I will post anymore hopefuls until I actually have a pup in my arms.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

And yes fostermom, PLZ do keep me in mind, but like i said before, I am really looking for a puppy, preferrably under 6 months old, with Golden looks, THANKS


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope you get your new addition soon. I can't believe with all the dopgs out there needing good homes that it should be this difficult. We have a very small yard but live near a huge park. My dog gets tons of exercise and so do I !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's mom*

JAX'S MOM

I will keep my eyes open for you. I know that puppies can be hard to find and when they are found they are adopted quickly!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> And yes fostermom, PLZ do keep me in mind, but like i said before, I am really looking for a puppy, preferrably under 6 months old, with Golden looks, THANKS


Will do. We get lots of puppies in our area. They aren't nearly as common up in the northeast. I saw that you were interested in a lab/golden mix and I see a TON of those around here in the shelters. I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Keeping my paws crossed!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Jax's Mom:

I hope you find your new pup soon. When I was searching for our dog I was on PetFinder and our local shelter sites every day. It's only thanks to this great forum that we were able to adopt Bear so positive thoughts that someone on here can help you too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks...I keep trudging along with new leads that fall through. Details would be boring. I might be expanding the type of dog I want since I think Golden's may be hard to find. Still contemplating.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hang in there Jax's Mom-I know it's very frustrating for you, but the wait will be so very well worth it.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Wish I could help, but I'm in Missouri. I tried the rescue approach, but had a bad home visitor. Meaning we passed inspection (had everything that they required), but the visitor would only talk to us about a senior male with health issues that he was fostering. Then we were told he was the only home visitor for two of the GR rescues here. Got frustrated went back to Sully's breeders. After getting Scotty, the other rescue called and said that they had a little boy for me. I felt bad that I couldn't rescue, but no way could I have three goldens and a basset. My husband does have his limit. Just hang in there. I'll put you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe the pup that you're meant to have just isn't ready yet. We almost got a shepard mix from the pound (we were second on the waitlist) but she went with the first people on the list instead and I was really upset because she was such a sweet puppy, but after that happened we saw a local ad for a puppy and we got Sailor ( our lab mix). Now I can't imagine having any other puppy because she is the best. Try to keep your hopes up, there is a puppy out there for you I'm sure of it.

Wendee


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldenmomma said:


> Wish I could help, but I'm in Missouri. I tried the rescue approach, but had a bad home visitor. Meaning we passed inspection (had everything that they required), but the visitor would only talk to us about a senior male with health issues that he was fostering. Then we were told he was the only home visitor for two of the GR rescues here. Got frustrated went back to Sully's breeders. After getting Scotty, the other rescue called and said that they had a little boy for me. I felt bad that I couldn't rescue, but no way could I have three goldens and a basset. My husband does have his limit. Just hang in there. I'll put you in my prayers tonight.


This is sometimes frustrating for rescue volunteers too. We run into applicants that have no patience and don't even give the rescue time to look at what dogs are available or will be available soon that might be a good fit for that applicant. I have had people that submitted their
application on one day, didn't get a call back that same day and got a dog elsewhere the next day. Or they had their home visit, but didn't wait to get a call back after the home visit and went and got a dog somewhere else even before the rescue could call them back. I had two like that recently, got dogs somewhere else less than two days after they had their first contact from the rescue. Both of them would have been able to adopt the dog they were interested in if they had just been a little patient. 

I know that's not what you are experiencing Jax's mom, and I'm really sorry you haven't had luck with the rescue groups. They are missing out on a very good home not adopting to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

You're in my prayers.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Jax's mom, I'm sending good thoughts your way. I hope you get your puppy soon! I did hear back from Golden retriever Rescue of Wisconsin and we are waiting to hear from someone about a home visit. We are willing to consider an adult dog but want to be sure it will be fine with a puppy in the spring. I understand the process and reasoning for it, but in my career I am used to making decisions and therefore find it a little difficult to think about someone deciding which dog is right for me. We haven't gotten to that point yet so hopefully I am worrying about nothing!
I have also wondered if "con artists" have gotten into the world of rescues. From the comments about the costs earlier in this thread, I am wondering if people call themselves a "rescue," get animals out of shelters or elsewhere and then "place" them for a high cost. There was that story of a "rescue" with something like 150 dogs in a house. That is not a rescue, that is a hoarder. This forum is great because I think it is a very ethical community and the advice we get is great.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sam's Mom said:


> Jax's mom, I'm sending good thoughts your way. I hope you get your puppy soon! I did hear back from Golden retriever Rescue of Wisconsin and we are waiting to hear from someone about a home visit. We are willing to consider an adult dog but want to be sure it will be fine with a puppy in the spring. I understand the process and reasoning for it, but in my career I am used to making decisions and therefore find it a little difficult to think about someone deciding which dog is right for me. We haven't gotten to that point yet so hopefully I am worrying about nothing!
> I have also wondered if "con artists" have gotten into the world of rescues. From the comments about the costs earlier in this thread, I am wondering if people call themselves a "rescue," get animals out of shelters or elsewhere and then "place" them for a high cost. There was that story of a "rescue" with something like 150 dogs in a house. That is not a rescue, that is a hoarder. This forum is great because I think it is a very ethical community and the advice we get is great.


There can be con artists in any business that is why you need to check the rescue out. Like coming here. And if a rescue doesnt have a 501(c)3 or is charging really high prices like she was talking about then I would question them. Most all of the golden retriever rescues belong to the National golden retriever Rescue thru the Golden Retriever Club of America. And to me any rescue that charges over $500 is a red flag. It is like with a breeder in my opinion. I remember a person asking about a "rescue" this past year and the "rescue" was asking about a dog for $1500. That "rescue" didnt have it's nonprofit status and when we looked it had several complaints on it. So you do have to check.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for thinking of me Sam's Mom. I am trying not to stress too much and taking things as they come lately. Getting upset didn't help much. I feel confident that I will get the pup which was meant to be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom and Sam's Mom*

*Jax's Mom and Sam's Mom*
I know you will both get the dog that is meant to be with you.

*Sam's Mom*
Let us know when you have your home visit! There are con artists out there, so it is wise to stay with one of the Golden Ret. Rescues or a rescue that you can get feedback on.

*P.S. I think any rescue charging over $500 is a RED FLAG,* UNLESS there were extenuating circumstances, ie. the dog was treated for Heartworms and the poor rescue needs to try to get some of that money back.


----------

